

Show HN: Simple Mail Reminders - datamadsen
https://mailreminder.net

======
datamadsen
It's kind of a hobby project I made. I get lots of e-mail from clients and
using todos and pins to remember to follow up became a pain. So I created
mailreminder.net, which let me forward any email to a mailreminder.net
address, which will trigger a reminder at the approriate time.

I built mailreminder.net with privacy in mind, and mailreminder.net's servers
will never read or store the contents of you emails.

